# Salmo, polemica per concerto con mega assembramento



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2021)

*Salmo *ha tenuto un *concerto improvvisato* ad *Olbia*, con *persone tutte in piedi e senza mascherina*. "_Vaccinatevi tutti, la musica deve ripartire. Basta live seduti vogliamo saltare_" ha urlato il rapper sul palco della sua città natale. 

Le immagini del concerto sono diventate virali e non sono tra cui *Alessandra Amoroso* e *Fedez*. La prima ha dichiarato sui social: "_Se la tua serata aveva l’intento di una raccolta fondi (giustamente per la tua regione) e per dare voce al nostro settore, ci tengo a dirti che qualcosa è andato DAVVERO storto… Nel rispetto di tante persone credo sia opportuna una tua spiegazione. Grazie_".

Fedez, che in questi giorni è in vacanza proprio ad Olbia ha detto: "_Sfruttare la nostra condizione di privilegiato, aggirare le regole per soddisfare i capricci personali. Questo non aiuta nessuno...Avete sputato in faccia a migliaia di onesti lavoratori dello spettacolo che quest’anno cercano di tirare avanti con immensi sacrifici rispettando le regole per andare alla pari con i conti, quando va bene_". Il rapper ha inoltre fatto appello alla regione Sargegna e al sindaco di Olbia.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2021)




----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2021)




----------



## Dexter (14 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salmo *ha tenuto un *concerto improvvisato* ad *Olbia*, con *persone tutte in piedi e senza mascherina*. "_Vaccinatevi tutti, la musica deve ripartire. Basta live seduti vogliamo saltare_" ha urlato il rapper sul palco della sua città natale.
> 
> Le immagini del concerto sono diventate virali e non sono tra cui *Alessandra Amoroso* e *Fedez*. La prima ha dichiarato sui social: "_Se la tua serata aveva l’intento di una raccolta fondi (giustamente per la tua regione) e per dare voce al nostro settore, ci tengo a dirti che qualcosa è andato DAVVERO storto… Nel rispetto di tante persone credo sia opportuna una tua spiegazione. Grazie_".
> 
> Fedez, che in questi giorni è in vacanza proprio ad Olbia ha detto: "_Sfruttare la nostra condizione di privilegiato, aggirare le regole per soddisfare i capricci personali. Questo non aiuta nessuno...Avete sputato in faccia a migliaia di onesti lavoratori dello spettacolo che quest’anno cercano di tirare avanti con immensi sacrifici rispettando le regole per andare alla pari con i conti, quando va bene_". Il rapper ha inoltre fatto appello alla regione Sargegna e al sindaco di Olbia.


La raccolta fondi per le narici di Salmo


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salmo *ha tenuto un *concerto improvvisato* ad *Olbia*, con *persone tutte in piedi e senza mascherina*. "_Vaccinatevi tutti, la musica deve ripartire. Basta live seduti vogliamo saltare_" ha urlato il rapper sul palco della sua città natale.
> 
> Le immagini del concerto sono diventate virali e non sono tra cui *Alessandra Amoroso* e *Fedez*. La prima ha dichiarato sui social: "_Se la tua serata aveva l’intento di una raccolta fondi (giustamente per la tua regione) e per dare voce al nostro settore, ci tengo a dirti che qualcosa è andato DAVVERO storto… Nel rispetto di tante persone credo sia opportuna una tua spiegazione. Grazie_".
> 
> Fedez, che in questi giorni è in vacanza proprio ad Olbia ha detto: "_Sfruttare la nostra condizione di privilegiato, aggirare le regole per soddisfare i capricci personali. Questo non aiuta nessuno...Avete sputato in faccia a migliaia di onesti lavoratori dello spettacolo che quest’anno cercano di tirare avanti con immensi sacrifici rispettando le regole per andare alla pari con i conti, quando va bene_". Il rapper ha inoltre fatto appello alla regione Sargegna e al sindaco di Olbia.


Questo l'ha combinata grossa e la bocciatura del "Dio" Fedez è la dimostrazione. O chiede subito scusa con tanto di elogio a Speranza, oppure verrà fatto sparire mediaticamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salmo *ha tenuto un *concerto improvvisato* ad *Olbia*, con *persone tutte in piedi e senza mascherina*. "_Vaccinatevi tutti, la musica deve ripartire. Basta live seduti vogliamo saltare_" ha urlato il rapper sul palco della sua città natale.
> 
> Le immagini del concerto sono diventate virali e non sono tra cui *Alessandra Amoroso* e *Fedez*. La prima ha dichiarato sui social: "_Se la tua serata aveva l’intento di una raccolta fondi (giustamente per la tua regione) e per dare voce al nostro settore, ci tengo a dirti che qualcosa è andato DAVVERO storto… Nel rispetto di tante persone credo sia opportuna una tua spiegazione. Grazie_".
> 
> Fedez, che in questi giorni è in vacanza proprio ad Olbia ha detto: "_Sfruttare la nostra condizione di privilegiato, aggirare le regole per soddisfare i capricci personali. Questo non aiuta nessuno...Avete sputato in faccia a migliaia di onesti lavoratori dello spettacolo che quest’anno cercano di tirare avanti con immensi sacrifici rispettando le regole per andare alla pari con i conti, quando va bene_". Il rapper ha inoltre fatto appello alla regione Sargegna e al sindaco di Olbia.


Vergognoso, era uno dei miei artisti preferiti. Con me ha chiuso. 
Non è assolutamente facendo cosi che si mette in mostra un mondo oramai morto, son 20 anni che lavoro in questo ambiente e se pensava di farlo in fin di bene ha come si dice " pisciato fuori dal vaso".


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salmo *ha tenuto un *concerto improvvisato* ad *Olbia*, con *persone tutte in piedi e senza mascherina*. "_Vaccinatevi tutti, la musica deve ripartire. Basta live seduti vogliamo saltare_" ha urlato il rapper sul palco della sua città natale.
> 
> Le immagini del concerto sono diventate virali e non sono tra cui *Alessandra Amoroso* e *Fedez*. La prima ha dichiarato sui social: "_Se la tua serata aveva l’intento di una raccolta fondi (giustamente per la tua regione) e per dare voce al nostro settore, ci tengo a dirti che qualcosa è andato DAVVERO storto… Nel rispetto di tante persone credo sia opportuna una tua spiegazione. Grazie_".
> 
> Fedez, che in questi giorni è in vacanza proprio ad Olbia ha detto: "_Sfruttare la nostra condizione di privilegiato, aggirare le regole per soddisfare i capricci personali. Questo non aiuta nessuno...Avete sputato in faccia a migliaia di onesti lavoratori dello spettacolo che quest’anno cercano di tirare avanti con immensi sacrifici rispettando le regole per andare alla pari con i conti, quando va bene_". Il rapper ha inoltre fatto appello alla regione Sargegna e al sindaco di Olbia.


Ha fatto bene, basta limitazioni alla vita


----------



## fabri47 (14 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Chissà se senza questo discorso contro lo stato ci sarebbe stata questa indignazione. Si sa che gli assembramenti ormai sono condannati in base all'ideologia. 





Detto questo, non mi verrebbe mai in mente di andare in un evento in queste condizioni anche perché, diciamocelo, il virus si prende soprattutto in queste occasioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2021)

il famosissimo salmo.
e io che credevo fosse qualcosa inerente alla bibbia....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Agosto 2021)

Salmo numero uno indiscusso. Sempre e comunque il migliore.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salmo *ha tenuto un *concerto improvvisato* ad *Olbia*, con *persone tutte in piedi e senza mascherina*. "_Vaccinatevi tutti, la musica deve ripartire. Basta live seduti vogliamo saltare_" ha urlato il rapper sul palco della sua città natale.
> 
> Le immagini del concerto sono diventate virali e non sono tra cui *Alessandra Amoroso* e *Fedez*. La prima ha dichiarato sui social: "_Se la tua serata aveva l’intento di una raccolta fondi (giustamente per la tua regione) e per dare voce al nostro settore, ci tengo a dirti che qualcosa è andato DAVVERO storto… Nel rispetto di tante persone credo sia opportuna una tua spiegazione. Grazie_".
> 
> Fedez, che in questi giorni è in vacanza proprio ad Olbia ha detto: "_Sfruttare la nostra condizione di privilegiato, aggirare le regole per soddisfare i capricci personali. Questo non aiuta nessuno...Avete sputato in faccia a migliaia di onesti lavoratori dello spettacolo che quest’anno cercano di tirare avanti con immensi sacrifici rispettando le regole per andare alla pari con i conti, quando va bene_". Il rapper ha inoltre fatto appello alla regione Sargegna e al sindaco di Olbia.



Mah. Onestamente non mi sembra il caso di surriscaldare una situazione già al limite.

Non che il concetto sia sbagliato, ma di questi tempi è come buttare benzina sul fuoco. I giovani dovrebbero farsi sentire in bel altro modo, magari anche più incisivo, ma senza dare adito a polemiche, che si sa, arrivano puntuali. Fai solo il gioco dell'altra parte.

Detto questo, ti pareva che non intervenisse il nuovo dio (d minuscola) del pensiero pro-patronato a rimarcare la sua posizione di dittatore intellettuale. Era chiaro. Grandi parole a beneficio della plebaglia lobotomizzata, mentre si fa le vacanze milionarie.

E non se ne puole proprio più.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

*Salmo rincara la dose e va contro i colleghi su Instagram: "Non mi va di fare dei live in maniera molto triste, con le persone sedute e distanziate con la mascherina. Io non ci sto, mi sono battuto per le mie idee. Perché le regole non vanno bene. E quando ho detto che non puoi definirti un artista se non infrangi le regole, se non l'avete capito è perché non siete artisti..."

Poi va contro Fedez: "Fedez, non ho aderito alle tue iniziative, seppur giuste, perché mi stai sul c...o e questa cosa non l'ho mai nascosta. Però penso tu sia un ottimo politico, sei bravissimo ed è quello che devi fare, te lo auguro. Ecco perché ti ho chiesto un consiglio su come organizzare una raccolta fondi per aiutare la Sardegna, perché in questo sei bravissimo. Però non volevo avere a che fare niente con te, questa è la verità".

La risposta di Fedez su Instagram: "Non mi ha stupito che tu non abbia rispettato le regole mi ha stupito che non abbia rispettato le persone. Visto che ti chiedi se stati discutendo con un artista o con un politico ti rispondo: stai discutendo con un adulto". Sei un narcisista della peggior specie. Se non sei capace di mettere da parte le tue antipatie personali per il bene del paese...non sei un'artista sei uno s.....o".

Poi Salmo se l'è presa anche con Alessandra Amoroso che lo ha criticato per l'assembramento nel concerto ed il rapper ha postato uno screenshot in cui la cantante applaudiva con l'apposita emoticon all'iniziativa di Salmo e con scritto "Ne ho anche per te, tutto bene?". L'ex concorrente e vincitrice di Amici si è difesa così: "*_*Tutto benissimo, grazie! Non ho capito cosa devo spiegare?! Mi sfugge... L'intento era nobile, la riuscita meno... Questo è il mio pensiero!!!".*_


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Agosto 2021)

Non so chi sia Salmo e per me può anche implodere, ma ha avuto il coraggio di dire al nostro futuro premier Ferragnez che gli sta sul pene, quindi solo per questo gli stringo la mano.


----------



## admin (16 Agosto 2021)

Siamo passati da Lucio Battisti a sta gente. Rendiamoci conto.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so chi sia Salmo e per me può anche implodere, ma ha avuto il coraggio di dire al nostro futuro premier Ferragnez che gli sta sul pene, quindi solo per questo gli stringo la mano.


Concordo, finalmente un rapper che va contro il sistema e non conformista, sperando che alla fine non se la faccia sotto e chieda scusa però il fatto che insista sulla sua strada, discutibile o meno, mi ha sorpreso e gli fa onore. 

Su Salmo devo dire che non ascolto più tanto rap, anche se preferisco quello USA se devo scegliere, ma mi ricordo che nel 2011 quando non era famoso fece un lp all'epoca che mischiava un pò molti generi, non male ed è da dopo quell'album che ricevette consensi. Sicuramente è ben altra roba rispetto ai Fedez, J-Ax e trapper vari, solo che anche lui con il passare degli anni si è dato ai featuring scadenti con gente tipo Sferaebbasta, Ghali e quella gentaglia lì.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

*Francesco De Gregori appoggia Salmo: "Su di lui dobbiamo riflettere e non condannare. Io gli sono comunque grato per aver richiamato l’attenzione sul fatto che per una partita di calcio si possa stare in 15 mila mentre per i concerti all’aperto c’è un limite di mille persone”.*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Agosto 2021)

Onestamente leggendovi si capisce che non conoscete Salmo.
Salmo è sempre stato indipendente. Il suo primo album l'ha composto lui, da solo, prodotto e mixato nella sua camera. Non si è mai appoggiato in maniera diretta ad etichette discografiche.
Pezzi come Russel Crow, Morte in Diretta, il Senso dell'odio e potrei continuare, hanno testi della Madonna.
Per quanto riguarda il resto che dire? Guardatevi l'intervista sul tubo con bassi maestro e capirete che persona è. Sbaglia, si, ma almeno dice ciò che pensa. In più, lui ha già litigato con Fedez anni fa, anche con Rovazzi e compagnia. Voi vi stupite di ciò che ha fatto, chi lo conosce da anni, non si stupisce affatto. Anzi per fortuna che c'è lui.
Io ovviamente appoggio ciò che ha fatto. Qualcuno doveva andar contro sto nazismo che stiamo vivendo.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Onestamente leggendovi si capisce che non conoscete Salmo.
> Salmo è sempre stato indipendente. Il suo primo album l'ha composto lui, da solo, prodotto e mixato nella sua camera. Non si è mai appoggiato in maniera diretta ad etichette discografiche.
> Pezzi come *Russel Crow, Morte in Diretta, il Senso dell'odio* e potrei continuare, hanno testi della Madonna.
> Per quanto riguarda il resto che dire? Guardatevi l'intervista sul tubo con bassi maestro e capirete che persona è. Sbaglia, si, ma almeno dice ciò che pensa. In più, lui ha già litigato con Fedez anni fa, anche con Rovazzi e compagnia. Voi vi stupite di ciò che ha fatto, chi lo conosce da anni, non si stupisce affatto. Anzi per fortuna che c'è lui.


Quel Salmo lo conoscevo pure io, stiamo parlando di 10 anni fa ed anche l'intervista con Bassi Maestro risale in quel periodo. Tutti i rapper, come anche certi "rocker" (vedi gli U2) partono incavolati quando sono alle fasi iniziali, pure Fedez andava contro tutto e tutti ed ora è il primo servo del potere, perchè l'essere umano è così quando gli metti davanti la fama, i soldi ed il successo si venderebbe qualunque cosa. 

Io comunque non l'ho attaccato e spero che non ti riferisci a me con il tuo post, anzi ho detto che tra quelli che sono diventati famosi è quello che si è "venduto" di meno e non lo metterei mai alla pari di altra gentaglia della scena.


----------



## sion (16 Agosto 2021)

per me l'importante e' abbia insultato quel finto paladino dei diritti e leccaculo di fedez...un essere viscido come pochi e finto.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Agosto 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La raccolta fondi per le narici di Salmo


Ahahahahahah mi hai steso


----------



## Rudi84 (16 Agosto 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> per me l'importante e' abbia insultato quel finto paladino dei diritti e leccaculo di fedez...un essere viscido come pochi e finto.


su questo siamo tutti d'accordo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salmo rincara la dose e va contro i colleghi su Instagram: "Non mi va di fare dei live in maniera molto triste, con le persone sedute e distanziate con la mascherina. Io non ci sto, mi sono battuto per le mie idee. Perché le regole non vanno bene. E quando ho detto che non puoi definirti un artista se non infrangi le regole, se non l'avete capito è perché non siete artisti..."
> 
> Poi va contro Fedez: "Fedez, non ho aderito alle tue iniziative, seppur giuste, perché mi stai sul c...o e questa cosa non l'ho mai nascosta. Però penso tu sia un ottimo politico, sei bravissimo ed è quello che devi fare, te lo auguro. Ecco perché ti ho chiesto un consiglio su come organizzare una raccolta fondi per aiutare la Sardegna, perché in questo sei bravissimo. Però non volevo avere a che fare niente con te, questa è la verità".
> 
> ...


Comunque, simpatico o meno, con questa risposta Fedez ha asfaltato Salmo.


----------



## livestrong (16 Agosto 2021)

Leggere fedez che dà del narcisista a un altro essere vivente fa sorridere. Ogni volta che a livello social diventa virale qualsiasi argomento deve sempre trovare il modo di infilarcisi dentro, imbarazzante lui e quelli che gli vanno appresso. 
A me stanno tendenzialmente sulle pelotas tutti e due, però oggettivamente è imbarazzante che ai concerti non si possa andare ma in piazza per festeggiare la vittoria dell'europeo sì


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Agosto 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quel Salmo lo conoscevo pure io, stiamo parlando di 10 anni fa ed anche l'intervista con Bassi Maestro risale in quel periodo. Tutti i rapper, come anche certi "rocker" (vedi gli U2) partono incavolati quando sono alle fasi iniziali, pure Fedez andava contro tutto e tutti ed ora è il primo servo del potere, perchè l'essere umano è così quando gli metti davanti la fama, i soldi ed il successo si venderebbe qualunque cosa.
> 
> Io comunque non l'ho attaccato e spero che non ti riferisci a me con il tuo post, anzi ho detto che tra quelli che sono diventati famosi è quello che si è "venduto" di meno e non lo metterei mai alla pari di altra gentaglia della scena.



Non c'è l'ho con nessuno, ovviamente mi riferivo a chi non lo conosce, ma senza alcuna cattiveria.
Si quello è vero ma come personaggio onestamente non mi sembra cambiato più di tanto. Il punto è che Salmo è fatto così nel bene e nel male. Lui dice ciò che pensa senza se e senza ma, ed è anche piuttosto volgare quando lo fa. Però il concetto di base è corretto: Allora stadio si, in piazza si, ammassati davanti ai locali si, vaccinati siamo vaccinati, ai concerti no. E che cavolo dai.

LA REALTÀ È SOLO UNA: A fedez, alla amoroso e compagnia non dà fastidio che Salmo abbia fatto quel che ha fatto, dà fastidio che non siano stati loro a farlo, ad avere questa idea. Perché gli rosica che si parla di Salmo e non di loro. L'importante è che se ne parli, ne bene o nel male, non ragiona così sta gente? 
Ecco il bruciore di bucio de chiulo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Agosto 2021)

Salmo fa sapere su Instagram che non c'è stata nessuna raccolta fondi e che i soldi li ha messi di tasca sua, per aiutare la sua Sardegna. Li sta mangiando vivi a Fedez e alla Amoroso che stanno facendo solo figure di emme.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Agosto 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Salmo fa sapere su Instagram che non c'è stata nessuna raccolta fondi e che i soldi li ha messi di tasca sua, per aiutare la sua Sardegna. Li sta mangiando vivi a Fedez e alla Amoroso che stanno facendo solo figure di emme.


E allora perché ha fatto il concerto ?


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Sono straconvinto che uno come Fedez se fosse vissuto nella Germania nazista, con i social, per un paio di like non si sarebbe fatto scrupolo di denunciare qualche ebreo. È proprio per servi del potere simili che dittature infami son durate tanto. 

Questo per due like, o per andare in tendenza, venderebbe sua madre. Basta guardare cosa fa con i figli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Agosto 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sono straconvinto che uno come Fedez se fosse vissuto nella Germania nazista, con i social, per un paio di like non si sarebbe fatto scrupolo di denunciare qualche ebreo. È proprio per servi del potere simili che dittature infami son durate tanto.
> 
> Questo per due like, o per andare in tendenza, venderebbe sua madre. Basta guardare cosa fa con i figli.



Assolutamente, tipico cinque stelle che va dove tira il vento.
Se un giorno cambiassero il governo e l'opinione pubblica, diventerebbe immediatamente di destra. Come l'Elevato Conte che nasce avvocato populista, e poi diventa avvocato del PD.
E infatti si prepara a entrare in politica seguendo quei modelli lì...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Agosto 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, tipico cinque stelle che va dove tira il vento.
> Se un giorno cambiassero il governo e l'opinione pubblica, diventerebbe immediatamente di destra. Come l'Elevato Conte che nasce avvocato populista, e poi diventa avvocato del PD.
> E infatti si prepara a entrare in politica seguendo quei modelli lì...




Una zucca vuota come Fedez in politica.

Sarebbe una roba ridicola, al livello dell’elezione di Cicciolina. Che almeno aveva come sottinteso il messaggio di Pannella al parlamento: “in un postribolo come il parlamento italiano perfino una ******* come Ilona Staller avrebbe una moralità superiore”. Insomma uno sberleffo pannelliano.

Invece uno come Fedez che decide sulla vita di milioni di persone fa rabbrividire. Ma tempo due interventi in qualche talk show politico ed emergerebbe la sua zucca vuota. Come è successo con le sardine e quello scemo ignorante di Sartori.


----------



## Manue (17 Agosto 2021)

Non che sia particolarmente interessato alla vicenda, però già che gli sta sul c...o Fedez, ha la mia stima.

Tra le varie cose, dice una cosa corretta secondo me, 
5000 persone per il suo concerto non vanno bene, 
le migliaia di turisti che ogni sera camminano ammassati nel centro città sì ?

Qualcosa non va.


----------

